# Corrective Hoof Trimming



## sk195 (May 20, 2011)

I have a two year old Toggenburg doe with an oddly shaped back right hoof. I have tried to find ways of trimming her hoof to get it into shape but couldn't find anything and nothing I do helps. I am trimming along the growth lines and trimming once a month. She doesn't limp but she stands on the back of her heel instead of the sole of her hoof and she points that foot out. She cut her leg about a month ago and because of the way she walked as the leg healed she made her foot shape worse. I was wondering if any of you have had this problem and if you know what to do. Her mother and father's feet are fine and she didn't have this as a kid. I don't know when the problem started because I found it after I bought her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The heals are overgrown and the toes looks to short. Are you trimming any of the heal down when you trim? You can see you it's curved under and toward the toe. I'd leave the toe alone for awhile and focus on the heal. The toes are to short.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree with Kylee. Her heels are too long. Look at her other back hoof to see what angle she should be standing at.


----------



## sk195 (May 20, 2011)

I have been working on her heels. I will keep going on those and leave her toes alone for a while. Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

6 like said. heel is very overgrown. get that trimmed down and then you will be able to better see if her walking improves.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

yup, just need to trim more off the heel, draw a line parrallel to the hair line of the hoof, that is where you should be trimming. 
See if any of these pictures help you. the photos are a work in progress for us, but it may give you an idea on how to follow the hair line of the hoof.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... f48f84da2a


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Also, don't be afraid to snip off some of that inside edge on the heel that is pushing up against the other half of the hoof.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others...just trim a little at a time.... :thumb:


----------

